# change a letter (OR TWO)



## dice (Oct 24, 2006)

Change one letter to the current word to make a new word. The word must always be four letters long

Note: - as of page 12 we're trying out five letters
- as of page 14 we're changing 2 letters in the word
- *as of the last page (??) we're changing 2 letters in a 5 lettered word*






dice


----------



## lagman (Oct 24, 2006)

mice


----------



## dice (Oct 24, 2006)

mile


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2006)

mild


----------



## Jax (Oct 24, 2006)

wild


----------



## lagman (Oct 24, 2006)

will


----------



## dice (Oct 24, 2006)

pill


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 24, 2006)

kill


----------



## dice (Oct 24, 2006)

kilt


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2006)

tilt


----------



## dice (Oct 24, 2006)

tile


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2006)

tide


----------



## Shinji (Oct 24, 2006)

wide


----------



## dice (Oct 24, 2006)

hide


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2006)

side


----------



## lagman (Oct 24, 2006)

ride


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2006)

rise


----------



## Quantum (Oct 24, 2006)

risk


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2006)

Rick


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 24, 2006)

Rice


----------



## lagman (Oct 24, 2006)

nice


-We need more than 4 letters-


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 24, 2006)

nick


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2006)

tick


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

pick


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

sick


----------



## Costello (Oct 25, 2006)

sack


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

pack


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

tack


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

rack


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

rock


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 25, 2006)

dock


----------



## xafan (Oct 25, 2006)

cock


----------



## Magus19 (Oct 25, 2006)

cook


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

rook


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 25, 2006)

root


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2006)

poot


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 25, 2006)

toot


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 25, 2006)

foot


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2006)

fort


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 25, 2006)

port


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

porn


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 25, 2006)

port


----------



## PineappleH (Oct 25, 2006)

^Did port alrdy

pork


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

dork


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 25, 2006)

fork


----------



## Westside (Oct 25, 2006)

fort


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2006)

tort


----------



## dafatkid27 (Oct 25, 2006)

torn


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 25, 2006)

born


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2006)

horn


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

corn


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 25, 2006)

coon


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

soon


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

moon


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

morn


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 25, 2006)

more


----------



## wabo (Oct 25, 2006)

sore


----------



## Magus19 (Oct 25, 2006)

core


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

lore


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

lord


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

ford


----------



## decript (Oct 25, 2006)

fork


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 25, 2006)

pork


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

park


----------



## Julee (Oct 25, 2006)

Hark


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

dark


----------



## Opium (Oct 25, 2006)

dare


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 25, 2006)

dart


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

part


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 25, 2006)

fart

XD


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

fare


----------



## Westside (Oct 25, 2006)

hare


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 25, 2006)

hard


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

lard


----------



## Opium (Oct 25, 2006)

card


----------



## Hairy (Oct 25, 2006)

tard


----------



## heyyouguys (Oct 25, 2006)

Tarp


----------



## Westside (Oct 25, 2006)

carp


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 25, 2006)

harp


----------



## Opium (Oct 25, 2006)

hark


----------



## rdurbin (Oct 25, 2006)

harm


----------



## anotheruser22 (Oct 25, 2006)

farm


----------



## ugly_rose (Oct 25, 2006)

tarm


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 25, 2006)

term


----------



## Jax (Oct 25, 2006)

herm


----------



## Costello (Oct 25, 2006)

helm


----------



## Harsky (Oct 25, 2006)

help


----------



## ugly_rose (Oct 25, 2006)

hell


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 25, 2006)

fell


----------



## Harsky (Oct 25, 2006)

Fall


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Oct 25, 2006)

fill


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 25, 2006)

fail

I was hoping it'd come to this word XP

edit-


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2006)

tail


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 25, 2006)

bail

haha i'm on house arrest


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2006)

bait


----------



## Smuff (Oct 25, 2006)

gait


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2006)

gale


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 25, 2006)

pale


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2006)

pole


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 25, 2006)

sole


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2006)

sale


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 25, 2006)

salt


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

malt


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2006)

mall


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 25, 2006)

call


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Oct 25, 2006)

wall


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2006)

wail


----------



## lookout (Oct 25, 2006)

vail


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

nail


----------



## Costello (Oct 25, 2006)

rail


----------



## Eruonen (Oct 25, 2006)

rain


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2006)

pain


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

paid


----------



## Costello (Oct 25, 2006)

laid


----------



## Mucuna (Oct 25, 2006)

maid


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 25, 2006)

raid


----------



## Opium (Oct 25, 2006)

rail


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Oct 25, 2006)

sail


----------



## drake7707 (Oct 25, 2006)

tail


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

'beat me'

fail


----------



## Mucuna (Oct 25, 2006)

fair


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

hair


----------



## Jax (Oct 25, 2006)

heir


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

hear

Edit: Made a mistake.


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

rear


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

read


----------



## OrR (Oct 25, 2006)

real


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

deal


----------



## relishy (Oct 25, 2006)

dear


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

dead


----------



## Westside (Oct 25, 2006)

read


----------



## ugly_rose (Oct 25, 2006)

reed


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2006)

seed


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 25, 2006)

weed


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 25, 2006)

deed


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 25, 2006)

heed


----------



## Westside (Oct 25, 2006)

heel
Come on guys, you can come up with more perverted words than these!


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 25, 2006)

keel


----------



## Heinrisch (Oct 25, 2006)

feel


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 25, 2006)

feet

(Not connected to the game:Hey,Heinrisch! You there?Hej Sverige!)


----------



## Jax (Oct 25, 2006)

felt


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 25, 2006)

pelt


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

melt


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 25, 2006)

meld


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

melt

*edit* Seems like I'm blind though.


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

melk


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 25, 2006)

merk

(and goodnight.i 'm dead, guys)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

jerk


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 26, 2006)

perk


----------



## lagman (Oct 26, 2006)

perv


----------



## dice (Oct 26, 2006)

pert


^ that was a hard one laguerzinho


----------



## kevo_the_man (Oct 26, 2006)

port


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 26, 2006)

porn


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 26, 2006)

corn


----------



## dice (Oct 26, 2006)

cord


----------



## corbs132 (Oct 26, 2006)

cold


----------



## dice (Oct 26, 2006)

cola


----------



## zone97 (Oct 26, 2006)

bola


----------



## heyyouguys (Oct 26, 2006)

bolt


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 26, 2006)

belt


----------



## lagman (Oct 26, 2006)

melt


----------



## mynimal (Oct 26, 2006)

felt


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 26, 2006)

welt


----------



## outphase (Oct 26, 2006)

well


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 26, 2006)

bell


----------



## lagman (Oct 26, 2006)

cell


----------



## kevo_the_man (Oct 26, 2006)

call


----------



## Westside (Oct 26, 2006)

ball


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 26, 2006)

fall


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 26, 2006)

fail


----------



## lagman (Oct 26, 2006)

rail


----------



## heyyouguys (Oct 26, 2006)

sail


----------



## Samutz (Oct 26, 2006)

jail


----------



## Legend (Oct 26, 2006)

tail


----------



## lagman (Oct 26, 2006)

mail


----------



## leetdood (Oct 26, 2006)

main

*though it seems some words have been repeated a lot. Melt has been done 3 times, for example.


----------



## Westside (Oct 26, 2006)

pain


----------



## lagman (Oct 26, 2006)

rain

*We need 5 letters*


----------



## dice (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm sure it'll be harder for people with 5 words.... 


*train*




lets see how long this lasts


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 26, 2006)

Trait



QUOTE(dice @ Oct 26 2006 said:


> lets see how long this lastsÂ




Yes, lets


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 26, 2006)

Trail
(Not long methinks :S)


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 26, 2006)

grail


----------



## Samutz (Oct 26, 2006)

grain


----------



## wohoo (Oct 26, 2006)

brain


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 26, 2006)

brawn


----------



## Harsky (Oct 26, 2006)

Prawn


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Oct 26, 2006)

Drawn


----------



## anotheruser22 (Oct 26, 2006)

Drain


----------



## dice (Oct 26, 2006)

brain


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 26, 2006)

train


----------



## lagman (Oct 26, 2006)

trail


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2006)

laguerzinho beat me (stupid lag on my comp)

frail


----------



## dice (Oct 26, 2006)

crail


----------



## lagman (Oct 26, 2006)

crawl

@Takeshi: 4 minutes lag? Let the torrent take a rest!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2006)

brawl

@laguerzinho: Hell yeah, I better should!


----------



## lagman (Oct 26, 2006)

drawl


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2006)

drawn


----------



## lagman (Oct 27, 2006)

drain


----------



## Westside (Oct 27, 2006)

brain


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 27, 2006)

grain


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Oct 27, 2006)

grail


----------



## delta123 (Oct 27, 2006)

trail


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 27, 2006)

trait


----------



## WK416 (Oct 27, 2006)

train

Dejavu?


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Oct 27, 2006)

brain


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 27, 2006)

braid


----------



## Foolio (Oct 27, 2006)

brail


----------



## dice (Oct 28, 2006)

ok new rules!!! 

- you now HAVE to change two letters
- only I can change the rules


brail >> grain


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

green


----------



## dice (Oct 28, 2006)

grown


----------



## Foolio (Oct 28, 2006)

clown


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2006)

blows


----------



## dice (Oct 28, 2006)

block


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

click


----------



## lagman (Oct 28, 2006)

trick


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

drink


----------



## lagman (Oct 28, 2006)

blink


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Oct 28, 2006)

blank


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

blend

@^ You now have to change two letters!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rules


----------



## lagman (Oct 28, 2006)

trend


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

tried


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2006)

cries


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

fried


----------



## dice (Oct 28, 2006)

fleed


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 28, 2006)

freed


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 28, 2006)

fried


----------



## dice (Oct 28, 2006)

@^ You now have to change two letters!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




rules


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

Anyways:  freed >  fleet

@dice: Maybe you should edit the topic's title.


----------



## PineappleH (Oct 28, 2006)

bleat


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2006)

clear


----------



## brandonpate (Oct 28, 2006)

stear


----------



## lagman (Oct 28, 2006)

speak


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

speed


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 28, 2006)

creed


----------



## Firon (Oct 28, 2006)

cheek


----------



## memyselfandi (Oct 28, 2006)

Chess


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

guess


----------



## science (Oct 28, 2006)

guest


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

@^ You now have to change two letters!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rules


----------



## lagman (Oct 28, 2006)

crest


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

creed


----------



## Jax (Oct 28, 2006)

freed


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 28, 2006)

bread


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2006)

greed


----------



## Jax (Oct 28, 2006)

green


----------



## corbs132 (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> bread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A DISCREPANCY!

greet


----------



## RedIce (Oct 29, 2006)

great


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

You MUST change 2 letters

bread


----------



## sabinraijin (Oct 29, 2006)

Treat


----------



## Westside (Oct 29, 2006)

Freak


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 29, 2006)

Frack


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2006)

truck


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

brick


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2006)

break


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> Anyways:  freed >  fleet
> 
> @dice: Maybe you should edit the topic's title.


I would if I could but only staff members can edit topics.... so at this moment I couldn't do that *hint* *hint*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll message a staff member when I see one online.


But in the meantime if you can (as you're already doing takeshi), alert posters of the rule change and just continue playing from the last valid word.


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> break


creek


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

cream


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 29, 2006)

steam


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 29, 2006)

If only words like "yawn" and "lame" were five letters. Seriously, 18 pages of this. At least word association is fun to read. This is just like a really easy word puzzle; no offense.


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

Steel

@cruddybuddy:
That was completely unnecessary, WTH is forcing you to be here?, there are hundreds of other threads, please.
Besides, is this or defend/bash a flashcard or "demand" dumps or cry for the new TH game not working on any flashcard.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 29, 2006)

sheep

@cruddy & lag & dice: maybe we should make it an option to use your word in a sentence below the word.
..or maybe not, wootevah.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





just in case:
Montana... where the men are men, and the *sheep* are scared!


----------



## science (Oct 29, 2006)

Freep

That guy is a *freep!*


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 28 2006 said:


> Steel
> 
> @cruddybuddy:
> That was completely unnecessary, WTH is forcing you to be here?, there are hundreds of other threads, please.
> Besides, is this or defend/bash a flashcard or "demand" dumps or cry for the new TH game not working on any flashcard.



Haha, you're telling ME about what's unnecessary? Hahaha. Page 18.


----------



## sandreezy (Oct 29, 2006)

dunno if its been said yet, but here we go...

creep


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(sandreezy @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> dunno if its been said yet, but here we go...
> 
> creep



Try sleep. Creep only changed one letter.


----------



## PineappleH (Oct 29, 2006)

cheep


----------



## Jax (Oct 29, 2006)

cheap


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(sandreezy @ Oct 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > dunno if its been said yet, but here we go...
> ...


stop being an ass cruddy you're ruining the game so move along now


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 29, 2006)

cheat


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2006)

Guys we've changed the rules, we're now changing two letters so please continue from the last correct word:

Freep


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 29, 2006)

fresh


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

trash


----------



## science (Oct 29, 2006)

Lol, freep isn't a word.

smash


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 29, 2006)

smart

freep _should_  be a word!


----------



## Killermech (Oct 29, 2006)

scarp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Didn't notice it was two letters now.


----------



## outphase (Oct 29, 2006)

spars

(when did this turn into 5 letters?)


----------



## dice (Oct 29, 2006)

check my first page outphase

although freep isnt a word, it is in the online dictionary... (dictionary.com)


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 29, 2006)

sport


----------



## memyselfandi (Oct 29, 2006)

start


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 29, 2006)

shirt


----------



## isamux (Oct 29, 2006)

shunt


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 29, 2006)

shart


----------



## Sh[A]rK (Oct 29, 2006)

shark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah i know, it's two letters now but i didn't resisted


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2006)

scarf


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 29, 2006)

SCART


----------



## Jax (Oct 29, 2006)

scare


----------



## AppleJuice (Oct 29, 2006)

scorn


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 29, 2006)

scone


----------



## AppleJuice (Oct 29, 2006)

drone

couldn't resist getting it off 'scxxx'


----------



## Marvz (Oct 29, 2006)

prone


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 29, 2006)

pr0nz


----------



## dice (Oct 30, 2006)

my lord what a thread killer!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2006)

pr0be


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2006)

tribe... tr1be


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 31, 2006)

thine


----------



## AppleJuice (Oct 31, 2006)

third


----------



## lagman (Oct 31, 2006)

think


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 31, 2006)

slink
(iboy)


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 31, 2006)

links


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 31, 2006)

kinky


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 31, 2006)

FUNKY
Linkiboy's settin' me up to say Linki, but that's not a wurd!


----------



## simpson17 (Oct 31, 2006)

fucky

(google it)


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 31, 2006)

blast, foiled by mthrnite again

punky


----------



## lagman (Oct 31, 2006)

pinky

--new chance XD-


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 31, 2006)

Linki

HA! I SAID IT!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 31, 2006)

Laguerzhino fouled on that last setup, but we'll allow the spike.
Lanky


----------



## lagman (Oct 31, 2006)

Didn´t notice





Dandy


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 31, 2006)

Cindy


----------



## memyselfandi (Oct 31, 2006)

I dont Cindy counts because it's a name but whatever...

Caddy


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 31, 2006)

cabby


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 31, 2006)

Lobby


----------



## lookout (Oct 31, 2006)

bobby


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2006)

*they beat me **again*


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 31, 2006)

tabby


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 31, 2006)

table


----------



## lagman (Oct 31, 2006)

noble


----------



## lookout (Oct 31, 2006)

coble


----------



## isamux (Oct 31, 2006)

cycle


----------



## Zendrik (Feb 28, 2007)

cable


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 28, 2007)

sable


----------



## Jax (Feb 28, 2007)

sabre


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 28, 2007)

saute


----------



## Intruder (Feb 28, 2007)

salute


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 5, 2007)

salone


----------



## Jax (Mar 5, 2007)

talons


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 5, 2007)

are they large talons?


----------



## dice (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> are they large talons?


of course they are!

talon

keep it five letterss, six wont last very long now will it...?


----------



## Westside (Mar 6, 2007)

talos


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 6, 2007)

tacos


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 6, 2007)

costs


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 8, 2007)

poses


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 8, 2007)

nodes


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 8, 2007)

bodes
(current rule is change 1 or 2 letters, right? Or is it always 2?)


----------



## dice (Mar 11, 2007)

which ever you prefer, everyone keeps changing the rules anyway :'(


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 11, 2007)

which ever you prefer, xveryone keeps changing the rules anyway


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 11, 2007)

holes


----------



## Opium (Mar 11, 2007)

homes


----------



## knl (Mar 11, 2007)

domes


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 11, 2007)

moles


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 11, 2007)

molestation


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

Has this thread gone to hell yet?


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 11, 2007)

Popstation


----------



## Jax (Mar 11, 2007)

crapstation


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 11, 2007)

Gas station?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

Infestation

edit:

Last real word was moles, and I think we're changing two letters of a five-letter word.

BALES


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 11, 2007)

wakes


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

warts


----------



## Jax (Mar 11, 2007)

bears


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

yearn


----------



## H8TR (Mar 11, 2007)

learn


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 11, 2007)

lemon


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

lemur


----------



## ARMS (Mar 11, 2007)

femur


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 11, 2007)

fetus


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 11, 2007)

flatus


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 14, 2007)

flaten


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 14, 2007)

fatten


----------



## Jax (Oct 14, 2007)

fatter


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 14, 2007)

matter


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 15, 2007)

master


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 15, 2007)

mister


----------



## tenchan4 (Oct 15, 2007)

sister


----------



## yus786 (Oct 15, 2007)

fister


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 15, 2007)

fisted


----------



## onispawn (Oct 15, 2007)

listed


----------



## GeekShadow (Oct 15, 2007)

listen


----------



## Jax (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(GeekShadow @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> listen



*shudders*

Ahem... lentil


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GeekShadow @ Oct 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > listen
> ...



What about lister?


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 15, 2007)

litter


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 15, 2007)

bitter


----------



## LSSR (Oct 15, 2007)

sitter xD


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 16, 2007)

sifter


----------



## tenchan4 (Oct 16, 2007)

softer


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(tenchan4 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> softer


soften


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 17, 2007)

softer


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 17, 2007)

solder


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 17, 2007)

molter


----------



## cubin' (Oct 17, 2007)

ENORMOUS VAGINA


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 18, 2007)

skipping cubin's post...

molten


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 20, 2007)

bolten


----------



## Ender15 (Oct 20, 2007)

bolter


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 1, 2007)

colter


----------



## James B. (Dec 1, 2007)

collar


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 1, 2007)

dollar


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 1, 2007)

roller


----------



## Verocity (Dec 1, 2007)

holler


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2007)

caller


----------



## Verocity (Dec 1, 2007)

called


----------



## Jax (Dec 2, 2007)

cellar


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2007)

pillar


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 2, 2007)

killer


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 2, 2007)

kicker


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2007)

Licked


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 2, 2007)

picked


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 2, 2007)

kicked


----------



## Verocity (Dec 2, 2007)

its suppose to be one letter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...

ticked.


----------



## Jax (Dec 2, 2007)

tacked


----------



## Smuff (Dec 2, 2007)

sacked


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 2, 2007)

soacked?

do i phail?

if so, tell me


----------



## Ducky (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> soacked?
> 
> do i phail?
> 
> if so, tell me




You need to change letter ><
not add another one

Sucked.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sucked.


Bucket


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2007)

rocket


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 2, 2007)

rocker


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2007)

locket


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2007)

looked


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2007)

looped


----------



## Jax (Dec 2, 2007)

cooped


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2007)

cooler


----------



## zeppo (Dec 2, 2007)

cooled


----------



## Ducky (Dec 2, 2007)

Cooked


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 2, 2007)

Looked

- Sam


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 2, 2007)

Locked


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Docked


----------



## Spikey (Dec 2, 2007)

Sucked


----------



## the_joeba (Dec 2, 2007)

Surfed


----------



## laurenz (Dec 2, 2007)

Curved


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 2, 2007)

Served


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2007)

nerves


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 2, 2007)

curves


----------



## Talaria (Dec 2, 2007)

curses


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 2, 2007)

nurses


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2007)

purses


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 2, 2007)

purse


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 2, 2007)

curse


----------



## zeppo (Dec 3, 2007)

course


----------



## euphemism (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> course



corpse


----------



## xJonny (Jan 26, 2008)

coerse


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

SSBB


----------



## James B. (Jan 26, 2008)

BBSS


----------



## Westside (Jan 26, 2008)

HRTH


----------



## Osaka (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> HRTH


HEARTH stone


----------



## James B. (Jan 26, 2008)

BOOB


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 27, 2008)

BOOB versus SSBB


----------



## James B. (Jan 27, 2008)

BOOB as a character in SS:BODS


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 27, 2008)

MEEE


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome, cruddybuddy ( Log Out ) · Forum rules  My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant  · 0 New Messages

GBAtemp Forum > Other Discussions > Testing Area

29 Pages « < 27 28 29      

change a letter (OR TWO), lets lighten the mood in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic 
salamence502   Dec 2 2007, 01:18 PM Post: #421  


Do you want some hrth with that?


Group: Members
Posts: 563
Joined: 20-February 07
From: Pointe-Claire, Montreal, QC
Member No.: 67,394





nurses 


--------------------


----------



## James B. (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome, poopybuddy ( Log Out ) · Forum rules My Controls · View News


----------



## xJonny (Jan 27, 2008)

pooper scooper


----------



## Foie (Jan 27, 2008)

corset


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 27, 2008)

super duper


----------



## Westside (Jan 27, 2008)

Para trooper


----------



## xJonny (Jan 27, 2008)

koopa


----------



## James B. (Jan 27, 2008)

item-duper


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Foie @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> corset



Ha-ha, your crappy chain was rejected.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 27, 2008)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Foie (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Foie @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > corset
> ...



...but...I was continuing...from "corpse"...


----------



## Ducky (Jan 27, 2008)

collet

(tales of something for Game cube)


----------



## Taras (Jan 27, 2008)

mullet


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2008)

MUGGET?


----------



## Ducky (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> MUGGET?





uhuu....

Fagget


----------



## Smuff (Jan 27, 2008)

fidget


----------



## zeppo (Jan 28, 2008)

widget


----------



## Kingwad (Jan 28, 2008)

budget


----------



## Sephi (Jul 25, 2008)

gadget


----------



## WildWon (Jul 25, 2008)

target


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 25, 2008)

TARDIS


----------



## natkoden (Jul 25, 2008)

travis


----------



## Neko (Jul 25, 2008)

travel


----------



## dice (Jul 26, 2008)

grovel


----------



## Gore (Jul 26, 2008)

proven


----------



## carterman (Nov 11, 2008)

cloven


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 11, 2008)

clover


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

clever


----------



## xalphax (Nov 11, 2008)

sliver


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

slimer


----------



## dice (Nov 11, 2008)

blimey


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2008)

grimey


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

slimey


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

smiley


----------



## playallday (Nov 11, 2008)

imiley


----------



## SkankyYankee (Nov 11, 2008)

Miley


----------



## playallday (Nov 11, 2008)

Kiley


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

Jiley


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Mile


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 12, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Mile



whut.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It said change a letter or two..

change j to m and delete the y.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 12, 2008)

Owoops. Males


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 12, 2008)

pale


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

pole


----------



## science (Nov 12, 2008)

hole


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 12, 2008)

MOLE!


----------



## science (Nov 12, 2008)

moldy


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

Mold


----------



## science (Nov 12, 2008)

golds


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

folds


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

molds


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

sold


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

fold


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

bold


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

scold


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

cold


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

cola


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

hola


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

hula


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

hulk


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Hull


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

pull


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

full


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

fool


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 12, 2008)

pool


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

drool


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

cool


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

Tool


----------



## oliebol (Nov 12, 2008)

tooth


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 12, 2008)

Sooth


----------



## xalphax (Nov 13, 2008)

boots


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

Foots


----------



## dice (Nov 13, 2008)

Floss


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 13, 2008)

Gross


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

Bros


----------



## dice (Nov 13, 2008)

Blog


----------



## Dark (Nov 13, 2008)

log


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 13, 2008)

og


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 13, 2008)

BEG

WTF, i swear someone posted before me


----------



## dice (Nov 13, 2008)

bell


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

fell


----------



## science (Nov 13, 2008)

fall


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

fail


----------



## da_head (Nov 13, 2008)

owned


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

owner


----------



## dice (Nov 13, 2008)

mail


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

snail


----------



## oliebol (Nov 13, 2008)

snow


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 13, 2008)

snob ?


----------



## dice (Nov 14, 2008)

slob


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 14, 2008)

blob.


----------



## dice (Nov 14, 2008)

blue


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 14, 2008)

clue


----------



## imz (Nov 14, 2008)

club


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2008)

slut


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

slob


----------



## xalphax (Nov 15, 2008)

slots


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

blobs


----------



## dice (Nov 15, 2008)

block


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

shock


```
oh yes I was
```


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

fock


----------



## oliebol (Nov 15, 2008)

fork


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

spork


```
Best of both worlds.
```


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

puck


----------



## oliebol (Nov 15, 2008)

Banger, I know you had duck...


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Banger, I know you had duck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Muck


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Truck



```
in which I drive over you in.
```


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Buck


----------



## oliebol (Nov 15, 2008)

bucket

( I think adding letters is the same as changing letters )


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Suckit

CODEDamn you oliebol >_< making me change my "word"


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

blush


----------



## oliebol (Nov 15, 2008)

Flush


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Mush


----------



## oliebol (Nov 15, 2008)

crush


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Shush


```
and lay your head down to rest.
```


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Shaq


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

Shag


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

nag


----------



## dice (Nov 15, 2008)

nail


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

snail


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

trail


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

grail


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Nov 15, 2008)

phail


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

fail


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

sail


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

mail


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

nail

```
like i did to... never mind
```


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Neil


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

Pail


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Paul


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

call girl!!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

WHAT?


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

You heard me!!! CALL girl


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

POLL boy


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Tool girl!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

maul


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

ball boy


----------



## dice (Nov 16, 2008)

follow the rules or GTFO


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

OFTG


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

mod


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

mock


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

fock


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

fuck


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

duck


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

dick.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

sick


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

lick


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

prick.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

fick


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

hick


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

hill


----------



## dice (Nov 16, 2008)

HELM


----------



## Broccoli (Nov 16, 2008)

SHIT


----------



## Broccoli (Nov 16, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> HELM
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Broccoli @ Nov 16 2008, 06:05 PM) SHIT




HELMSHIT:  A HELMET MADE FROM SHIT


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

HELL

as in: Broccoli, get the HELL outta here!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

HELP

As in Broccoli needs psychiatric.


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

Kelp


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

kelly


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 16, 2008)

Rally


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

Valley


----------



## goodboy735 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sally


----------



## Midna (Nov 17, 2008)

Sadly


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 17, 2008)

Madly


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 17, 2008)

Sadly


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2008)

sidle


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 17, 2008)

Idle


----------



## oliebol (Nov 17, 2008)

Idol


----------



## Minox (Nov 17, 2008)

drol

Edit: Damn, mispelled it >.>


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2008)

drool


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2008)

krool

rool

croon


----------



## Dark (Nov 18, 2008)

spoon


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

fool


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 18, 2008)

tool.. (And of the human type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

So its changed from dice to tool.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

stool


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

steal


----------



## Minox (Nov 18, 2008)

deal


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2008)

Dean


----------



## Minox (Nov 18, 2008)

bean


----------



## oliebol (Nov 18, 2008)

brat


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 18, 2008)

grit


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

grail


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

bail


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

sail


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 19, 2008)

fail


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

mail


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 19, 2008)

hail


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

hilt


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

tilt


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

stilt


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 19, 2008)

felt


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> felt



banned because that's three letters


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 19, 2008)

belt


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 19, 2008)

beck


----------



## Dark (Nov 20, 2008)

neck


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

peck


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

pick


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

pickle


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

tickle


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

tackle


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

cackle


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

shackle


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

crackle


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

cracker


----------



## Gore (Nov 20, 2008)

I want some crack!


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

back


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

slack


----------



## Gore (Nov 20, 2008)

Shank.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

spank?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

bank


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

wank


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

dank


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

crank


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

crick


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2008)

prick


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

slick


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

mick


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

milk


(from implied udders? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 20, 2008)

folk


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

form


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

format


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

norman


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

human

Wait, how is this topic not closed? One-word posts are against the rules, right?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

humor

this topic is a game, and in eof on top of that. the rules are a little bent in eof.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

rumor

I was only asking, because I saw a game about a week ago called the "meh game" where people simply posted the word "meh". It got closed before it even started.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

tumor

i think the game mainly got closed because it was dumb.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

tummy

Oh.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

yummy


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

gummy


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

gimme


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

gimpy


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

stimpy


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

stomp


----------



## oliebol (Nov 20, 2008)

stone


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

stoned


----------



## Ducky (Nov 20, 2008)

you added >.>
tbone(T-bone)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

boner


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

loner


----------



## HackerOfWii (Oct 4, 2009)

zoner


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoned.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 4, 2009)

Phoned


----------



## HackerOfWii (Oct 4, 2009)

Toned


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2009)

Toner


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 4, 2009)

cloner


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2009)

boned


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 4, 2009)

pwned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2009)

p1nged


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 4, 2009)

Owned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2009)

loaned


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 4, 2009)

loaded


----------



## Ducky (Oct 4, 2009)

Coded


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 4, 2009)

aided


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Deadly


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 5, 2009)

dead


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2009)

bad


----------



## antonkan (Oct 5, 2009)

converted


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 6, 2009)

concerted


----------



## Splych (Oct 6, 2009)

concert


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 6, 2009)

insert

Oh shit i lost...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

insect


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

dissect


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

dissent


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

tension


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

venison


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2009)

penis


----------



## Ducky (Oct 6, 2009)

wtf?! I typed Mansion a few minutes ago.

Venice


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2009)

Menace


----------



## xalphax (Oct 6, 2009)

Reface


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

defecate


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

delegate

(btw, was just thinking.  One of the rules of posting on GBAtemp is no one word posts, so does that mean this whole thread is naughty? lol)


----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

deleted


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 6, 2009)

delete


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Oct 6, 2009)

obsolete


----------

